# PUPPYCIDE: The Documentary



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

Puppycide, a feature length documentary that takes a journey with victims of puppycide, the dogs and their owners. From the moment they meet and seal their emotional bonds to the excruciating trauma of loss, we follow the dog owners' battles for justice with police culture and the legal system, both of which treat puppycides as acceptable collateral damage.










New Doc Sounds Alarm on Dogs Killed by Police Officers


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Just crying my eyes out watching this. Sigh.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Normally I don't jump on the AR bandwagon and the word "puppycide" rubs me the wrong way but the examples presented in this clip were, even to me, disturbing. So often we are damned if we do and damned if we don't. Local law enforcement has consistently told people that the best way to deter crimes like robberies or home invasions for whatever malicious purpose is to have a dog, or even fake it (have a sign). Yet if you DO have a dog, there's still nothing to prevent LEOs from entering your property on a false hunch or thinking they are at another address. I want to warn people that THERE ARE DOG ON MY PROPERTY but according to some, if I use certain verbiage then I'm supposedly admitting that my dogs are vicious. I try to set everyone up for success. My yard is completely and securely fenced and on the front of the gate is a sign that reads "LEAVE GATE CLOSED, DOGS IN YARD". This is not true, my dogs are not left loose outside, but gets the point across that if you open the gate, you *might* encounter a dog. Yes, I have dogs but I am not saying that they are going to attack you at the fence. If you approach the house, you will see and hear dogs thus alerting of their presence. If you are a cop and legitimately barge through my front door, I keep the second door off the foyer closed. The dogs are loose in the house since they are there to protect the property yet they don't have direct access to the front door. People can enter and leave without an altercation but in order to harm a person or try to rob the house they'd have to go through the second door and thus meet with Nikon. In the vehicle they are always crated. I've actually been pulled over with three adult intact male GSDs in the vehicle and no one made a peep. It's crazy that I even have to think about protecting my dogs who are secure in my home and supposed to be protecting ME but there you have it.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Are those statistics correct? Every year 5,367 dogs are shot by the cops? (that would be a dog every 98 minutes). 

That's crazy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Probably but that would include dogs that are actually running at large and acting dangerously. A lot of places don't have enough Animal Control so cops go out to these types of calls.


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

The good news is its much better. So many lawsuits and so much public backlash have forced a look at the use of force on pets. Projects like this if done correctly, can help to effect change.


----------

